# Download Free Music



## bongourav (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi friends,

As we all know, music piracy is very widespread on the web.
I want to know if there are any sites which provide free music (legally, of course).

Thanks in advance,
Gourav


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2011)

winamp gives some free music i remember......


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 21, 2011)

There is an excellent website which gives you royalty free music. This website even lets you search your favorite music amongst a vast array of genres.

The site is Royalty Free Music

Enjoy free royalty music and that too legally!!!!!!


----------



## bongourav (Jun 21, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> The site is Royalty Free Music



Thanks, it's a good website.

More suggestions are still welcome...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 21, 2011)

www.last.fm

You can't download the songs but almost all songs are available on it.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Last.fm - Listen to free music with internet radio and the largest music catalogue online
> 
> You can't download the songs but almost all songs are available on it.



Download Free Songs - Free iPod Music Downloads - Top Songs - iMesh.com Music is also good.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 22, 2011)

Discover Music


----------



## bongourav (Jun 22, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> Discover Music


Nice site .. But I think we can only listen to songs.
Any site which would let us download hindi songs ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 22, 2011)

Legally No one will distribute there music for free.

But Yes, Some artist does give their songs for free on their own websites.

For Example :  Preet Mani Songs 

likewise there are many indian artist going online to distribute their songs for FREE.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2011)

Online Music, Music Downloads, Streaming Music from Magnatune
Royalty Free music downloads - Jamendo

As for just listening:
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ 

nice collection of music @Liverpool_fan


----------

